# Ceramic Coatings For Matte Black Wheels



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok don't want to add any gloss to a set of Matte Black wheel but want great protection.

What have you tried on Matte wheels and how much sheen did it add to the finish if any? TIA


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I've got Gtechniq C5 on my satin gunmetal wheels and it added no gloss. I remember emailing Slims for advice on which sealant to use without adding gloss beforehand, there were a few options.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks these have no satin at all Matte black AMG wheels I love the look but need them protected, that's interesting that the C5 added no gloss though.
Been told the gyeon Rim ok as well but after they are done that's it no going back


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Matte wheels will stay matte with coatings.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Matte wheels will stay matte with coatings.


Thanks Raven what ones you tried on matte paint that you thought gave best results, is all this new matte products a slight tweak and a new name?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I used Gtechniq C5 on my matte black alloys. It darkened the black a little, which I liked and protects them, no problem.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've always found Gyeon Rim to be great on Matte or Satin wheels.
One coating I use _slightly_ alters the hue, but won't make them glossy.
At most it'll usually darken and give the faintest sheen.
Gyeon Rim on some satin wheels


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Once decided on your product, remove a wheel and test it on the back of a spoke. That way if you don't like the finish, you'll never see it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Surrey Sam said:


> Once decided on your product, remove a wheel and test it on the back of a spoke. That way if you don't like the finish, you'll never see it.


Yes good advice that's what i planned inner wheel first to see finish


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I've always found Gyeon Rim to be great on Matte or Satin wheels.
> One coating I use _slightly_ alters the hue, but won't make them glossy.
> At most it'll usually darken and give the faintest sheen.
> Gyeon Rim on some satin wheels


Those look fantastic thanks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Raven what ones you tried on matte paint that you thought gave best results, is all this new matte products a slight tweak and a new name?


In general, the better ones for paint will be better on the wheels too. I've got Kamikaze Miyabi on my own Enkei matte wheels, it's lasted over a year just fine. That's over 20,000kms.

The rim coating I'm using on others is the new Kamikaze Stance rim coat. Its so simple to use. Not sure about durability, but with the type of coating it is, it should last very very well.

Just did a wheel rotation on my car today actually, just cleaned with soapy water. still perfect!


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

Interested in this thread too.

Have just got a new range rover evouqe with matt black wheels and wondering what to protect with.
Not wanting any shine on them


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

I recently coated my mate's matte anthracite BBS SR wheels with 4 coats of Dlux.

After two coats :










You can see the coating had a darkening effect. Compare shades of the inner barrel (which gets covered by the wheel when mounted) vs outer barrel.










4 coats and in the sun



















4 coats has added a very satin sheen to the wheels, very apparent in the shade



















Mounted on the car


----------

